# How to connect a PlayStation 2 to a Mac...



## RPS (Dec 15, 2002)

Is it doable? How?


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 15, 2002)

Have you tried duct tape?


----------



## RPS (Dec 15, 2002)

Um, no, but..  I mean, you know.. um..


----------



## twister (Dec 15, 2002)

Well you'd just need something that would make it able for you to do audio/video in.  Then it might work?  I donno.

Twister


----------



## Pengu (Dec 15, 2002)

How do you mean connect? Like, so you can use your monitor to play PS2 games, or something like the 'Black' PSX's had for making games?

Pengu


----------



## Sogni (Dec 15, 2002)

If you mean via Firewire or USB that the PS2 has - nope, I tried. 

I'm dying to get a video capture bridge for my Mac so I can play PS2 via my monitor (and watch 'n record TV).


----------



## ApeintheShell (Dec 16, 2002)

You have to get El gato's Eye Tv Recorder or
Eskape Labs MyTV.

Although due to the 1/2 second delay on everything you do on the game they recommend you dont hook up a game console. 

I have been wanting to do the same thing for three years but would always be broke buying consoles and games.

I just asked for a television instead. 
Or you could always buy the old Macintosh TV
and pray it works.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2002)

What I've done before is hooked up a game console to a mini DV deck, recorded the video from the consoloe to the DV tape, then imported the DV into my iMac via FireWire.  However, this solution is a bit pricy -- $1,000 for a decent Mini DV deck is a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2002)

If it was doable, lots of people would be doing it.  
I do know that you can play DVD movies on your playstation hooked up to a television.


----------



## dtmdoc (Dec 31, 2002)

how about sharing my cable modem? is that doable?

currently, I am sharing an cable modem using AirPort between
my G4 867 quicksilver and my iBook.

please let me know if this is possible?

TIA


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah! Get the Sony Network Adaptor! 
But it's not wireless.


----------



## dtmdoc (Dec 31, 2002)

what if i ran an ethernet cable from the AirPort station to the adapter?


----------



## Sogni (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dtmdoc _
> *what if i ran an ethernet cable from the AirPort station to the adapter? *



Should work. 
(but I don't have an AirPort so I'm guessing it's more or less like any other network hub that also does wireless)


----------



## elander (Jan 1, 2003)

You could also try the Qcast tuner, that way you can use your PS2 to play media files that you have on your Mac hard drive. You also need the Sony Network Bridge, cables and a hub or AirPort station to make the connection.

Qcast is $49.95, and you can find it here:
http://www.broadq.com/qcasttuner/


----------

